# shaky tegu



## evan k (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi.i want to ask something.sometimes i notice that when my tegu just lying doing nothing,she is kinda a bit shaky,not tremoring though.especially her toes are shaky and its been a while.i m getting anxious.is this some kind of disease?


----------



## evan k (Aug 27, 2015)

Need some advice please..sorry and thanks


----------



## thatoneguy (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm new to Tegus myself so hopefully a more experienced owner will reply.

I would check you UV lights to ensure your tegu is getting enough, you can buy cheap UV sensor cards at most pet stores, to give you an idea of the amount of UV is reaching your tegu. Often if the lights are to far away the UVs dont even reach them. I run a basking spot with a mercury vapor bulb, and then a 4ft UV florescent tube down the cage to, to much UV cant really hurt.

Second I would make sure you Tegu is getting enough calcium, magnesium and other vitamins. Be sure to add calcium powder to your tegus food. Also it is a good idea to have a multivitamin with D3, and supplement on their food every other day or so, you don't want to much D3. 

I would recommend getting crickets, gut loading them with a calcium food, and then dust them and feed those to your Tegu. They are high in calcium and magnesium.


----------



## evan k (Aug 27, 2015)

Hahaha,aprreciate it,i am a newbie also.about uv i always turn my uv a lamp for almost half a day.my lamp only 25 watt though but i use two and i put it like only 20 cm above my tegu.about uvb i let him roam at my backyard,but she usually only bask for about 5 to 10 minutes before retreating under my drawer..u think its enough for the uv?about cricket i feed her cricket but somwtimes without dusting.she eat very little until now,only 14-20 crickets per day.is it okay for a 50 cm yearling?


----------



## thatoneguy (Aug 27, 2015)

Are you feeding large crickets or small? That is more then my tegu eats in crickets, but I feed mine chicken hearts, and ground turkey mostly.

The only thing I can think is calcium, and the UV, but sounds like your tegu has got both of those. Just keep at it, might take awhile to clear up, hopefully someone with similar experience will reply.


----------



## evan k (Aug 28, 2015)

Sometimes small.but if the terms large u mean is like 2.5 cm(since i think its only get around that big for cricket),she is quite often eat crickets that big like 14 per feeding time.i give her boiled egg also and sometimes shrimp and mice(died already).i will try chicken hearts then..

I live in indo.its get like 32 or 33 celcius degree.do you think its hot enough combine with daily bask?

Ok..thanks for your advices..


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes, could be he arrived that way. So, I Gree- keep at it. Regarding temps, you could have opposite problem than many in that it is important that the lizard be able to cool off. They should not be forced to constantly be kept hot. Must have a gradient.


----------



## thatoneguy (Aug 28, 2015)

Be sure that you have a basking area around 120 degrees Fahrenheit or 48 Celsius, and have an area where your tegu can cool off like Walter said.


----------



## evan k (Aug 28, 2015)

Maybe u re right,i put her in a place that dont get exposed to sun directly but maybe the lamp still make it hot in there,i will try misting it more oftenly.thanks for you guys [email protected] @thetoneguy


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Anytime!!


----------



## Tegu Whisperer (Aug 29, 2015)

I had the same issue once. I cleared it up almost instantly with a calcium supliments with added d3


----------



## evan k (Aug 30, 2015)

Really?thanks for your advice.i will try it @Tegu whisper


----------



## Tegu Whisperer (Aug 30, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## loweryrr (Aug 30, 2015)

I agree with the above posts. Make sure your tegu isn't getting exposed to any pesticides either. Read on here where someones tegu was getting exposed to tempo (brand of house hold pesticide) and it was causing some shaking. Check that your substrate doesn't have any toxins and if your substrate is good you might try a little bottled water just to rule out anything in the water. Good luck


----------



## evan k (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay then..thaks a lot for you guys advice,my tegu already stop shaking,hopefully it is a good sign..but now she refuae any food after eating a mice 2 days ago.is it okay for her?


----------



## loweryrr (Aug 30, 2015)

I wouldnt worry about it for another day or 2. It takes a little longer for them to digest mice and rats so she may not be hungry.


----------



## evan k (Aug 30, 2015)

whew,thats a relieve since she refuses almost anything from fish to crickets.thanks a lot!


----------

